# Cross Bow Question



## cabella (Aug 18, 2007)

Hey I need some help.
I know a guy that just got back into bow hunting after suffering through a car accident. He just decided that it was time to get back into the stand, however, the only way that he can do this is by bow hunting with a cross bow. So, everything is great, however, we need ideas on how to alow him to be able to "uncock" the cross bow after hunting without dry firing it. There has to be a idea or way to do this without A) Losing a limb or B) Dry firing. Thanks everyone and I look forward to your ideas.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

first off does he have a permit from the dnr to use a x-bow? the only way i know of to uncock mine is to shoot it just find a pile of dirt or something soft but strong and shoot it


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Carry one arrow with a judo head on it and get a little practice each time you need to unload it.

There are other ways, but that is the easiest.

huntin1


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Yep, just carry an arrow with a judo or a field tip and shoot it into the ground. :beer:


----------



## cabella (Aug 18, 2007)

He has a permit from the DNR after his DR. signed off on his past injuries. He is legal. I told him he should bring a judo with but for some reason he just isnt satisfied with that. He is hoping to hear of some sort of idea or invention that will allow him to uncock his cross bow w/o possible taking your hand off. Let me know... Thanks.


----------



## SODSUCKER (Mar 24, 2005)

The only way that I know how is to shoot one of my old bolts into the ground. It is so easy why would you want to do it any other way, or spend money on something that will allow you to do it. That is probably why nothing has been invented.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

OK, not sure if he'll be able to handle this, it will depend on his injury and strength. This is taken from a post on the Excalibur Crossbow website:

"WITH ARROW OUT OF BOW put the cocking rope on like you have just cocked it and pull all the rope to one side and hold the rope up fairly tight with one arm and then you can pull the trigger and slowly let the string back down , it is easy to hold the string back and let it down slow make sure you have a good grip on the one handle and hold back and pull the trigger then slowly let the string go down and you are back to the exact position as when you went to cock the bow."

And for a video of how to do this go here:

http://excaliburcrossbow.com/demo/listi ... gory_id=47

Scroll down the page under section #1 to the title, "Rope Cocking Aid" and watch the entire video, the uncocking demonstration comes at the end of the video.

Most of the time I just shoot an arrow, but I have used the rope cocking aid to uncock on several occasions and it works very well.

huntin1


----------



## ExcalFan (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi all, new to the site but may have some info for you. I have an Excalibur Pheonix with a 175lbs draw. I use a rope cocking device for both cocking and uncocking. Huntin1 is on the right track. The only ifo I would add is that before you pull the trigger try an pull up on the string a bit in order to rlease some of the tension - this will reduce the intial "thrust" when the latch is released. Moreover the rope cocking device can be easily used while sitting (just make sure your foot is well placed in the stirup!!).

You may also want to look at a crank cocking device (Excal cock-a-roo). This may be easier to use although I have never tried.

BTW not sure what type of bow your friend is shooting but all brands should have similar type aides.


----------

